# Android Drag Racing - what ya got & how are your times ?? :o)



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting quite into this game at mo, only up to level 6 but man is it addictive.

Level 1 Mazda RX8 - best 1/4 mile time 11.268

Level 2 Honda S2000 - best 1/4 mile time 10.773

Level 3 Nissan Skyline - best 1/4 mile time 10.392

Level 4 BMW M3 E92 - best 1/4 mile time 9.633

Level 5 Lambo Gallardo - best 1/4 mile time 9.447

Still working out level 6 :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haven't played it in AGES..

just checked it.. 

I've got a koenigsegg Agera R and best 1/4 mile time of 9.144s


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

hennessey Venom GT

Best 1/4 - 7.662
Best 1/2 - 11.124


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I must be missing something then I could never get passed level 2 or get close to those times,even with all the upgrades available within that level. What was I doing wrong?


----------

